# How to convert a mercury 9.9 to 15



## mErcMaN1o9 (Oct 7, 2009)

I have a 2007 mercury 9.9 outboard 4 stroke. Does anybody know how much it would cost to change 9.9 to 15 or what i would need? Also is it even worth it to convert 9.9 to 15?


----------



## recon2g (Oct 7, 2009)

mErcMaN1o9 said:


> I have a 2007 mercury 9.9 outboard 4 stroke. Does anybody know how much it would cost to change 9.9 to 15 or what i would need? Also is it even worth it to convert 9.9 to 15?



Hi mErcMaN1o9 Here is a good place of info on your motor and you can email him about your motor as far as changing it from a 9.9 to a 15 Hp. Good luck. https://www.maxrules.com/index.html


----------

